# Ever get bored of playing, here's some help!



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I often find myself noodling around playing random chords and lately just feeling bored of playing. Learning a new song can often bring some life back into your playing, I was watching a demo of a delay pedal on Youtube and the guy (Shnobel) was playing a U2 song (obviously) since he was doing a shootout between the TC Electronic 2290 vs 1980's Korg SDD 3000 so I decided to lookup a U2 song turorial on Youtube. 

Here's a good one I found, i'm always amazed by the subtleties of The Edges playing. 

[video=youtube;89wmLJT5lJs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89wmLJT5lJs[/video]

[video=youtube;jmhySba26bo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmhySba26bo[/video]


----------

